

Google’s DeepMind Acqui-Hires Two AI Teams in the UK, Partners with Oxford - neurologic
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/23/googles-deepmind-acqui-hires-two-ai-teams-in-the-uk-partners-with-oxford/

======
CmonDev
Does anyone here work there?

